# Information on working from home



## apartack (May 15, 2014)

I am getting ready to start working from home for my company but this is not something that has ever been done here so we are working blind on how to best handle this.  Can anyone that currently works from home or has worked from home give me the basics on how they report their work?  Do you work from a quota?  If so how many claims are required per day/per week?  Are you compensated salary or hourly?  Any information or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you,


----------



## umcanes4 (May 15, 2014)

The hospital I previously worked for can run reports on what the coder is doing or had done for the day. Plus they reported their info either by stats or by a spreadsheet with the lines completed on it. All of the coders were hourly. I believe they set them a guideline of how many lines had to be done depending on the specialty. We had every speciality with surgical procedures plus a trauma group, so of course those coders won't complete as many lines as the E/M coders would.


----------



## apartack (May 15, 2014)

I actually work for a small Ophthalmology practice so I do not do Inpatient coding, only office visits.  But we work with Nextgen so I know that a reporting system could be set up to show the number of encounters that I enter each day.  Thank you for the information!


----------



## umcanes4 (May 15, 2014)

We also used an instant messaging system. This shows when we are at the computer vs away from the computer. Not sure if that is what they may be worried about as well. But I personally like the report way. That way there is no question about the numbers


----------



## TammyW (May 15, 2014)

I previously worked from home for 7 years as an Anesthesia coder.   We had a quota plus reported on a spreadsheet what we worked on and how many cases were coded.   We clocked in/out and were paid hourly.   Our managers could run reports to see if our activity matched what we submitted on our spreadsheets.   We were allowed to work any hours we wanted between 7am-7pm.   We also had remote coding contracts.

I have a friend who codes remotely for another company and they have web-cams on their computers and at any given time their managers can ask for them to connect.

You'll LOVE working from home!   Especially on those cold-rainy days


----------



## biller4u (May 15, 2014)

*remote job*

can anyone advise on a company that will hire with some remote coding experience


----------



## kdp (May 17, 2014)

*coding work from home*

I worked for a company out of Kansas for over 2 years. It is In2itive.com just look them up on google they are located in overland park kansas


----------

